# Morgen geht's nach Kroatien!



## fishmania (14. August 2003)

Hi @ all,

morgen geht's endlich nach Kroatien (Crikvenica) ist ca. 50 km südlich von Rijeka, gegenüber der Insel Krk. War letztes Jahr schon dort und hab ein par Fischchen gefangen, weiss zwar nicht was das für welche waren, aber sie waren schön  
Habt Ihr mir vielleicht ein par Tipps wie ich da vom Ufer die besten Fische fange?  
Also mit Brot fängt man dort was und mit so nem komischen 2 Meter Wurm geht's noch besser. Da ich leider keine Meeresangeln usw. habe, nehme ich meine 3,90m Feeder Rute (25er Schnur müsste doch reichen, oder?)  mit. Dort ist es doch erlaubt gleich mehrere Haken an einer Angel zu montieren, könnte mir jemand schildern wie das geht? Zeichnung wär natürlich genial!
Bin für jedem Tipp dankbar!

Thx, CU, fishmania!


UPS!!! Vielleicht würd das in "Angeln in Europa" besser passen.
Please move. Thx


----------



## Nick_A (14. August 2003)

Hi fishmania,#h 

ich war Anfang Juli 10 Tage in Kroatien (nördlicher wie Du --> in der Nähe von Pula).

Obwohl das Fischaufkommen im Süden (also bei Dir) noch wesentlich besser sein soll, waren auch dort große Fischschwärme direkt am Ufer, welche ich auch beim Schnorchenl "beobachten" konnte.

Gefangen habe ich folgende Fischarten: 
- Meeräschen (--> auf Einsiedlerkrebse, Maden, Miesmuscheln und Brot)
- verschiedenen Brassenarten
- Hornhechte (habe ich gar nicht damit gerechnet)
- Blöker (die fressen wirklich alles !)
- und noch eine mir unbekannte Art

Wirklich ein netter Zeitvertreib...die besten "Bisszeiten" waren morgens von 5:00 bis 08:30 Uhr und abends von 18:30 bis 22:00 Uhr.

25er-Monofile als Hautschnur reicht dicke! Als Vorfach würde ich aber ´ne ganze Ecke kleiner gehen (insbesondere auf Meeräschen, die sind wirklich scheu). Bei Meeräschen würde ich Dir auch noch empfehlen eine grüne Lebensmittelfarbe mitzunehmen, um z.B. das Brot "grün zu färben". Vorfach damit so ca. 18 bis 22.

Von den Ködern her solltest Du ruhig "variabel" sein, da die Fische (wie bei uns) mal auf den einen und mal auf den anderen Köder beissen.

Für Hornhechte sind auch kleine Fischfetzen gut.

Posen mit einer kleinen Tragkraft reichen aus (außer Du willst mit ´nem Köfi fischen).

Wie gesagt, das waren zumindest meine Erfahrung in einer nördlicheren Gegend von Kroatien!

Viele Grüsse
Nick


----------



## fishmania (14. August 2003)

Vielen Dank für Deine Tipps Nick_A!  :m 

Wie fängt man denn so 'nen Hornhecht? Einfach mit ner Posenmontage?

Kann man was über die Tiefe sagen in der man fischen sollte? Grund, knapp über den Grund, Oberfläche oder....
Oder ist das verschieden und man muss es erst rausfinden?


----------



## Nick_A (15. August 2003)

Hi Fishmania,

Hornhechte sind Räuber! Sie rauben vor allem in den Kleinfischen (--> wenn dir auffällt, wie kleine Fische "auseinander spritzen"m dann könnte ein/mehrere Hornhecht(e) in der Nähe sein!

Köder:
Kleine Spinner
kleine Fischfetzen (ca. 4-6cm) an der Pose oder Spinnen

Zwei Hornhechte habe ich auf Maden (!!!) an der Pose gefangen! Ich würde dies aber als absolut untypisch/Zufallsfang bezeichnen.

Hornhechte rauben meist relativ dicht unter der Wasseroberfläche. Wenn Du einen Fischfetzen an der Pose präsentieren willst, dann stelle die Pose auf ca. 1m Tiefe ein.

Ansonsten fängt man -wie hier auch- die meisten Fische in Grundnähe!

Viel Spaß in Kroatien
Nick


----------



## fishmania (15. August 2003)

Super Nick_A! Vielen Dank!
Jetzt werd ich den Fischen zeigen wo's lang geht!
Falls ich was fang, gibt's natürlich Bilder im AB!

CU, fishmania


----------



## Nick_A (15. August 2003)

Hi fishmania,

na dann mal viel Erfolg und dicken Fisch!

CU
Nick


----------



## LuckyS (14. Januar 2004)

welche stärke sollte das vorfach haben und wie groß sollte der haken bemessen sein (für hornhechte)?

gruß,
LuckyS


----------



## hotte (14. Januar 2004)

Sauber, viel Spaß !!


----------



## Nick_A (14. Januar 2004)

Da kommt ja ein ganz alter Thread wieder hoch  :m


@ LuckyS #h

ich habe als Vorfach ein 18er Monofil verwendet (könnte aber ruhig noch etwas dünner sein, da das Wasser seeeeeeeehr klar ist. Am Besten Fluorcarbon!  )

Als Haken habe ich meist die Größe 12 bis 6 verwendet! 

--> Willst Du hin und ggf. wann?

Viele Grüsse #h
Robert


----------



## LuckyS (14. Januar 2004)

gehe eine woche über den ersten mai nach cres.
war ketztes jahr da und hatte jemanden gefunden der mir eine antiquierteausrüstung geliehen hat.

-> habe auf muschelfleisch nur kleinste, die aber oft) lippfische( max 20cm) und einen fast schwarzen 30cm langen fisch der für seine größe unendlich viel power besaß gefangen.

zum thema klares wasser: es ist schon klasse wenn man die ganze zeit auf sicht fischt!!!

gruß,
LuckyS


----------

